# i'm alone



## Septemberoz (May 19, 2021)

I've been watching anime for a long time. My friends don't understand my love of watching anime. I want to find people who also like to watch anime. Preferably from Australia. Thanks.


----------



## Doggezdf (May 20, 2021)

Hello, my dear friend! I totally understand you. I've been watching anime for five years. Because I watch anime, I lost my friends, they don't understand me and it makes me sad. I recently found some great new people on this site Read Reviews of the Best Teen Dating Sites in Australia . Every free evening, I and my new friends are going to watch anime in discord or in real life. Together we sit in a cafe and play board games, read manga. I feel happy.


----------



## matthewfox (May 25, 2021)

Good luck friend


----------



## Poiuya (May 25, 2021)

This is a very sad situation. I also love watching anime very much, my friends don't understand me. I hope this site will help me find people like me


----------



## dixontarave (11 mo ago)

dont be alone)


----------



## JMW (11 mo ago)

Does anybody visit this so-called Canine Lounge?? No wonder you're alone. My regrets!


----------



## Ashleyhair094 (8 mo ago)

I also like watching anime, although some people don't understand it, it doesn't prevent me from enjoying my anime characters in peace and quiet.


----------

